# 66 GTO



## 66 GTO Jack & Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

What the heck are these? There are 2 of them. I have no idea. Haha


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

66 GTO Jack & Mike said:


> What the heck are these? There are 2 of them. I have no idea. Haha
> View attachment 143135
> View attachment 143136



They are found on the 389/421 high performance engines under the valve covers and get bolted to the heads. There should be a couple head bolts with studs on them for attachment. They are "oil splash guards" or "oil drippers" the cover the rocker arms up and when the oil splashes out from the rocker arm spurt holes, the oil hits the underside of the splash guards and drips back into/onto the rocker arms to additionally lubricate the rocker arm balls.


----------



## 66 GTO Jack & Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> They are found on the 389/421 high performance engines under the valve covers and get bolted to the heads. There should be a couple head bolts with studs on them for attachment. They are "oil splash guards" or "oil drippers" the cover the rocker arms up and when the oil splashes out from the rocker arm spurt holes, the oil hits the underside of the splash guards and drips back into/onto the rocker arms to additionally lubricate the rocker arm balls.


Wow. I never would have guessed that. I just went to the garage, mocked it up, and walla they fit. Thanks PontiacJim


----------



## 66 GTO Jack & Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

Here comes another dumb question. Now that I’ve got the rust off do I need to protect them with paint or something? Or put them in the motor as is?

Sorry I know this is also in the wrong section but have no idea how to move it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

66 GTO Jack & Mike said:


> Here comes another dumb question. Now that I’ve got the rust off do I need to protect them with paint or something? Or put them in the motor as is?
> 
> Sorry I know this is also in the wrong section but have no idea how to move it.



Nope, your question is fine where it is. They are to be assembled as bare metal. If you don't plan on having the engine up and running anytime soon, and if bare metal, I spray my parts down with WD-40 and bag them for a little more protection from being out in the open air. Then prior to assembly, you can clean them up with carb cleaner or anything that will degrease, then put a coat of oil on them just prior to use in the engine and assemble them onto the heads. If you want to simply put them on the heads and preserve the heads as well, then spray it all down with WD-40 and bag the heads for later use.

One trick is to put a piece of dry cardboard from a box in the bag as the cardboard will absorb moisture. My bare 455 block was oiled down with WD-40, double bagged, and set on a large piece of cardboard - and I have it inside my home. Been about 4 years or more sitting and still looks like the day I brought it home from the machine shop. I check it every once in a while and give it another coat of WD-40 until the day arrives when I can assemble it. Just too many projects going on. LOL


----------

